
Finally, a Problem That Only Quantum Computers Will Ever Be Able to Solve (2018) - lisper
https://www.quantamagazine.org/finally-a-problem-that-only-quantum-computers-will-ever-be-able-to-solve-20180621/
======
ColinWright
This is the second time you've submitted this in a week, which is a reasonable
thing to do, because (at least on the surface) it seems to be an interesting
article. But it's not likely to get much of a response, because it's been
submitted before, and even had some discussion.

The top comment on one of them[0] is by fyi1183:

> _This is basically the TCS version of a clickbait headline. It 's a
> separation of BQP and PH by an oracle. Certainly a nice result, but to put
> it into context, we also have a separation of P and NP by an oracle. Yet, we
> are very far away from actually proving that P and NP are distinct._

Here are some previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18907424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18907424)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17680053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17680053)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554510)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17394357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17394357)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17385799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17385799)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17381474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17381474)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368493)
(32 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17366987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17366987)

~~~
lisper
Thanks for those links. I can't help but wonder, though, why are you following
my submission history so closely that you would notice this?

~~~
swsieber
It's pretty obvious if you use the "past" link on this post. One needn't look
at your history to see it.

~~~
mjfl
I think this type of calling-out behavior is overly nitpicky. Let the upvotes
decide.

